# 2004 VW Jetta 2.0



## Audioe (Mar 19, 2017)

In the mornings when I start my Volkswagen it's hard to start. It may take up to seven times to start it. After I start it you can start it every hour and it's OK. But overnight the same cycle starts again. I have changed the starter, and the battery. any ideas


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?4-Golf-IV-amp-Jetta-IV


----------

